# Alpina helmets?



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know why mtbr.com doesn't have any reviews of Alpina helmets? Any feedback on the company/brand and or direct experience with their helmets would be appreciated. Currently looking specifically at Alpina Mythos LE helmet, but am curious about the brand in general too.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

anybody???


----------



## nimm_zwei (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a german brand and I'm not sure how well distributed in the US. You can find a review at bikeradar.com. I have just bought the Mythos online after trying it first at my LBS. The online purchase was way cheaper (saving approx. EUR 20) and they had wider range of colours. Only later I found that mine is an older 2010 model, which on paper may be heavier (294g in L-size) than the currently advertised versions, but I'm still alright with it, mainly due to the less "futuristic" design (i.e. less redundant silliness) and no-graphics approach (in certain variations).


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have one its my main helmet. So far so good. It has a buy screen on the top which works ok. Retention is a dial rear mechanism. Weight is good and visor is ok, but the visor is fixed. Ive had mine for about a year.


----------

